

Surviving in the Post-Indie Bubble Wasteland - charleso
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2014/06/surviving-in-post-indie-bubble-wasteland.html

======
stcredzero
_Calling a game an "indie game" is like buying a six-pack of beer on sale and
offering it to your friends as "on-sale-beer."_

Having once found a ridiculously low-priced case of Olympia Beer (while living
in Olympia, Washington, no less), bringing it back to the house, and
remembering the resulting truly awful hangovers, I have to comment that while
"on-sale-beer" isn't a genre or a brewing style, it is definitely a notable
_category_ to look out for. (And avoid.)

